# The worst client in my client history!



## cauzimme (May 8, 2017)

So I took this contract a month ago, I should have refuse since I heard people telling how unstable she was. But I gave her a chance. First redflag, her entitleness in email, she was asking me for a team less than a week before the shoot, I had to find a different MUA and she wasn't really having it... Second redflag, she didn't even brush her hair prior the shoot, nice extra retouch for me, I tried to fix it, but they were totally useless extension... Third redflag the session went overboard but she didn't pay for my additionnal 30min... I had to pretect parking issue to be able to leave. Fourth redflag, there's was 20$ missing in my money... I had to email her back and forth to have my 20$.

She was super needy by email but I try reassuring her. She's an old persian lady, with a pretty big belly, she's also an escort. So I sent the pixie set link with the photos, she loved them, but asked me for extensive retouching, like a size 12 to be a size 4, it was ridiculous, it's not even her on the photo anymore, but I did it, because I wanted to get the **** away from her.

I finish the contract, and while I was gone to Toronto, she asked a friend of mine to remove my watermark on her unpaid but edited proof ... I totally lost it. Here is was ensue.





 

 

 



She then went on twitter to trash my name, and insult my clients, I blocked her & apologize to my clients, I explain the situation, and people were pretty supportive, but I fear this nightmare is not over. She's been banned from 3 business already...


----------



## pixmedic (May 8, 2017)

I sincerely hope that you did not, nor will you ever,  send that jackass a single dime.

you know what else is illegal? blackmail. and you have all the proof you would ever need.


----------



## waday (May 8, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> I sincerely hope that you did not, nor will you ever, send that jackass a single dime.


And definitely cut off all communications... This person can contact your attorney for future communication with you.


----------



## pixmedic (May 8, 2017)

waday said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > I sincerely hope that you did not, nor will you ever, send that jackass a single dime.
> ...



oh yea....^^ this. very important.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 8, 2017)

Really sorry someone like this managed to find you. There's one like her everywhere.

1. As stated above, do not communicate with her anymore.

2. Make a complaint with the police for blackmail and defamation of character. Bring proof in the form of printed as well as electronic copies of the exchange on a usb stick. This should include the emails and social media.

EDIT:
The reasoning for the second is that if she continues you will be awarded at minimum a restraining order at best you will also be awarded compensation. Either way she'll be out of your hair.


----------



## pgriz (May 8, 2017)

One thing that every successful business-person learns over the years is that not every client is a good client.  In fact, various studies over the years have shown that the best companies are very choosy about who they take on as clients, and following capitalization and hiring decisions, that choosiness probably the next most important characteristic of a successful business.  In my business, I adjust the final quote price by the desirability of the client.  If I get a clear signal from the prospective client that they will be unpleasant to work with, the discount becomes negative.  High-maintenance and high-demand clients pay for the amount of babysitting we will have to do.


----------



## Derrel (May 8, 2017)

Wow...what a diva she must be!


----------



## chuasam (May 9, 2017)

I have dealt with unstable clients before. I'm twitchy and sooner drop them then deal with the pain later.


----------



## KmH (May 10, 2017)

pgriz said:


> One thing that every successful business-person learns over the years is that not every client is a good client.  In fact, various studies over the years have shown that the best companies are very choosy about who they take on as clients, and following capitalization and hiring decisions, that choosiness probably the next most important characteristic of a successful business.  In my business, I adjust the final quote price by the desirability of the client.  If I get a clear signal from the prospective client that they will be unpleasant to work with, the discount becomes negative.  High-maintenance and high-demand clients pay for the amount of babysitting we will have to do.


Yep.
Add a PITA charge (*P*ain *I*n *T*he *A*$$) if you decide to work for a high-maintenance/high-demand client.


----------



## thebellangerk62 (May 10, 2017)

No one gets a chance 

Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## pgriz (May 10, 2017)

KmH said:


> . Yep.
> Add a PITA charge (*P*ain *I*n *T*he *A*$$) if you decide to work for a high-maintenance/high-demand client.


  Didn't want to call it that, but that's the same term I use.


----------



## cauzimme (May 11, 2017)

So I didn't answer back, I received a 2 others emails, telling me how mean I was ... but on a polite tone... I think she might have a drinking problem, anyways, i'm not responding anymore, she can talk to my lawyer and I'm very not affraid if she wants to take it to court... She'll sound like a crazy woman in front of everyone... I'm not in fault, at all.


----------



## table1349 (May 11, 2017)

Clients From Hell

27 Clients From Hell You Definitely Never Want To Work With

The 25 Dumbest Clients Ever, In The History Of The World


----------



## Jamesaz (Jul 24, 2017)

I know this is an old thread but I am amazed that this client is Canadian and won't say 'sorry'


----------

